# Solved: VueScan Imaging freezes on scan



## bravo4583 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, I have an HP Premium C310 printer but I hate the HP software that comes with it. So I opted for VueScan Pro. I'm very happy with the software; works great and I use it on both my laptops and my desktop. I was using it for months when all of a sudden it started freezing on my desktop. My desktop is a Dell XPS Studio running Win7 Ultimate x64.

My two other laptops are working fine no problem. I can scan at a moment's notice with the same software. On my desktop, VueScan just freezes when I hit Scan and I have to literally go to Task Manager each time to close the program. The printer is added to my desktop as a device and it has proper drivers installed. In fact, if I try and print something from say Word, it prints no problem. If I connect the printer to the desktop via USB, VueScan scans no problem. The problem only comes when I try to scan wirelessly. Again, I can print wirelessly. VueScan doesn't seem to have a problem recognizing the printer (the printer name shows up on the homepage). 

I've tried disconnecting the printer from the network and opening VueScan and a message pops up right away saying it cannot find a printer. So, VueScan does recognize the printer on the network. I've also tried completely uninstalling VueScan using RevoUninstaller and nothing has worked so far. The only way I am able to get it to scan on my desktop is by plugging in the USB cable. That is a temporary fix and i cannot do that because my printer is in a different room as my desktop. 

I am out of ideas of what the problem could be. I was thinking maybe I don't have the correct drivers that allow scanning functionality only printing, but if that's the case why would it scan when plugged in via USB? I've deleted everything VueScan from the registry, appdata, program data, and all folders I can think of looking that would store information about the program. I do a fresh install and problem persists. Any ideas please?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

bravo4583 said:


> .. but I hate the HP software that comes with it.


How well I know the feeling   

I use Irfanview as my systems default Image Viewer and Basic editor to replace the other M$ and HP apps
I also use it to run my HP scanner
I can also send you a Irfanview scan shortcut if you're interested.

Does the Microsoft Fax n Scan work OK ???


----------



## bravo4583 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input Noyb. I had totally forgotten about Microsoft Fax n Scan since I never use it. Yes, it works...wireless too. So for sure I know it's not the printer or my network configuration. It's really weird that VueScan would be acting this way, like I said, it works fine if I plug the printer in via USB. No need for the Irfanview shortcut. I'm on that like wildfire. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try updating vuescan to latest version ( if you have premium or paid for standard version within the 1 year limit)

Vuescan does try to use its own drivers rather than the inbuilt windows drivers for the hardware, so it is possible that windows has updated & installed standard drivers that are clashing with the vuescan ones

@Jay
Just for info. you can only use irfanview if the system already has drivers for the hardware installed. Many of us _*have*_ to use Vuescan because there are no windows drivers for the hardware & the manufacturer has refused to issue drivers for the OS. HP aren't normally too bad for that but Canon are dreadful & they want you to buy new hardware each time a new OS comes out.


----------



## bravo4583 (Oct 4, 2012)

Never figured out what the issue with VueScan was. Could very well have been windows drivers clashing with VueScan ones. I am currently using Scanitto Pro and it is working properly. Thanks for all the input.


----------

